# Sram NX Kurbel 155mm



## reijada (8. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

Da meine Tochter zur Zeit ihr optimiertes Orbea MX24 fährt und damit glücklich ist, habe ich als Nachfolger einen XS Focus Race Series Carbon HT Rahmen 26" gekauft. 
Dieser hat eine BB30 Innenlageraufnahme.
Nach langem Suchen habe ich eine Sram Nx Kurbel mit 155mm gefunden. 
Hat jemand eine Alternative zu dieser Kurbel?
Verbaut werden soll 1x10 oder 1x11 Fach.


----------



## storck-riesen (9. Januar 2017)

VPACE --> 160mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reijada (10. Januar 2017)

Ja, aber leider nicht bb30.
Und 160mm finde ich zu lang.
Hatte mir die auch schon angesehen, allerdings in 160 gar nicht gefunden.


----------



## storck-riesen (10. Januar 2017)

150mm gibt's ja auch. Und Lager für BB30 auf 24mm Welle sicher auch.


----------



## rzOne20 (16. August 2017)

Suche auch grad eine Kurbel mit 155 mm und PF30 .. schon alternativen aufgetaucht?


----------

